# Didn't know where to post this. But?



## simonlfcgreen (Jan 18, 2010)

Chef Master-classes I am going to attend one with Martin Wishart at his restaurant in Edinborough its £325 but what you would learn from 9.00am to 3.00pm from a Michelin star chef has got to be worth it. My question is, is there anymore chefs that do this.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Lots of British chefs hold one, two or week long courses. I've been on courses with Jean Christoph Novelli, Anton Mosimann, Raymond Blanc, Rick Stein, Shaun Hill and others in England and Nick Nairn in Scotland.

Many UK chefs have cookery schools.

I've eaten at Wishart's restaurant - and also at Kitchin... of the two, I recommend Mr Kitchin's place!


----------



## simonlfcgreen (Jan 18, 2010)

I have looked about im talking about them in person teaching you. I can only find Wishart and im sure i found a Blanc one but i cant find it any more.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

I have attended a lot of courses at the Mosimann Academy in London. that's where the class was run by various other chefs, like Novelli, Hill and others. But they aren't a one-to-one. The chef normally demonstrates a number of dishes and then the class copies. None of them are HUGE classes - probably only 20 people, max.


----------



## simonlfcgreen (Jan 18, 2010)

I have sent an enquiry to Tom Kitchin's course


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

He's my current favourite in the UK. Good, wholesome SEASONAL Scottish ingredients.

Another of my favourites is Malcom Duck - he has two restaurants, one in central Edinburgh and one in Gullane (or nearby).


----------



## simonlfcgreen (Jan 18, 2010)

Dou you know if the restaurant of Kitchin's has acomodation for students Because that 5 day course looks a **** of a bargain.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

I wouldn't have a clue! I suspect not, but there are lots of fairly cheap B&Bs in Leith (the area where his restaurant is situated).


----------



## simonlfcgreen (Jan 18, 2010)

Sound i had a quick look and found some very cheap places.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Be very cautious!
Leith was our main port and was also fairly dodgy until about 10 years or so ago - it is undergoing massive regeneration - lots of trendy restaurants and great new apartment blocks - but you might feel better booking a B&B in an area like, for instance, Mayfield Gardens (a bus-ride away from Leith) - just do a google with B&B, Mayfield Gardens...


----------



## simonlfcgreen (Jan 18, 2010)

Thank you very much it will be quite abit away till i go any ways i gotta get saving.


----------

